# Piercing, 2-3 questions



## Caddie Rider (22 Août 2005)

Hello les gens !

J'envisage très très fortement de me faire un piercing la semaine prochaine à l'arcade, j'aurai cependant quelques question :

-Tout d'abord une estimation du prix (je vais le faire en allemagne à berlin)...
-Ensuite le temps moyen pour que ca se ciquatrise, j'ai entendu environ 2 mois et si il etait necessaire de mettre un anneau "spécial" au début...
-De plus, je joue beaucoup au handball et je voulais savoir si la pose allait etre très genante. (Je recois souvent des coups et je compte bien le protèger)


Voila vos avis m'interessent 


Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> J'envisage très très fortement de me faire un piercing la semaine prochaine



Pourquoi ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (22 Août 2005)

Parce que !!!! 

Na, serieusement, parce que j'ai toujours voulu en faire un et qu'à chaque fois il y avait tjs qqch pour m'en disouader (copine, mere, etc...). Je suis un djeune (pour le moment  ) et il faut faire ce dont on a envie ...


----------



## geoffrey (22 Août 2005)

-Tout d'abord une estimation du prix (je vais le faire en allemagne à berlin)...
J'ai payé les miens (que je n'ai plus :'( ) entre 200 et 300 francs, mais Berlin est une ville tres peu chere donc tu devrais trouver moins cher.

-Ensuite le temps moyen pour que ca se ciquatrise, j'ai entendu environ 2 mois et si il etait necessaire de mettre un anneau "spécial" au début...
Beaucoup moins que 2 mois, quelques jours suffisent, il n'y a que de la peau à l'arcade.

-De plus, je joue beaucoup au handball et je voulais savoir si la pose allait etre très genante. (Je recois
 souvent des coups et je compte bien le protèger)
Eh ben, t'as pas peu mon gars , meme en mettant une barre (un anneau tu te le fera arracher en moins de deux), si tu te prends une balle en pleine tete, ca peut faire mal, c'est pas la pose qui sera genante, c'est le percing !!

Sinon t'as l'option "langue", moins dangereuse pour faire du sport


----------



## Caddie Rider (22 Août 2005)

Merci...

200 CHF ?? 

Sinon je pense mettre une barre... Mais c'est clair qu'au debut je dois le garder tout le temps, apres je pense que je l'enleverai pour faire du sport... C'est pas tant les ballons qui me font peur, mais plutot les gaillards d'en face


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Parce que !!!!
> 
> Na, serieusement, parce que j'ai toujours voulu en faire un et qu'à chaque fois il y avait tjs qqch pour m'en disouader (copine, mere, etc...). Je suis un djeune (pour le moment  ) et il faut faire ce dont on a envie ...



D'accord. Je suppose que ça doit être très cool donc. Je devrais essayer tant qu'il est encore temps : je suis sûr qu'avec ça je me sentirais un autre homme.


----------



## geoffrey (22 Août 2005)

200 francs francais à l'epoque des francs francais  

Sinon pour moi c'etait pas de barre pendant qqs mois mais un anneau (anneau medical ou un truc dans le genre) et si tu veux l'enlever, le remettre, l'enlever, le remettre, ... autant pas en mettre... Parce que y'a rien d'aussi chiant que de remettre un percing (meme si une barre c'est bien plus facile qu'un anneau)

Et je t'assure qu'un ballon lancé fort qui rippe sur ton percing, tu vas le sentir passer.

Autre truc fun, si jamais tu traines dans les bars (en habitant à berlin  j'en doute pas), apprends à reculer tres vite la tete en cas de baston, se serait dommage de se le faire arracher (je dis ca parce que ca m'est arrivé, et dans ce cas l'anneau c'est bien parce que c'est lui qui casse et pas ta peau...)


----------



## Caddie Rider (22 Août 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> 200 francs francais à l'epoque des francs francais
> 
> Sinon pour moi c'etait pas de barre pendant qqs mois mais un anneau (anneau medical ou un truc dans le genre) et si tu veux l'enlever, le remettre, l'enlever, le remettre, ... autant pas en mettre... Parce que y'a rien d'aussi chiant que de remettre un percing (meme si une barre c'est bien plus facile qu'un anneau)
> 
> ...



Ok merci... je vais voir ce que le gars me dira... Mais a priori sitot que c'est cicatrisé ca devrait pas trop oser de probleme non ?

yeap... disons qu'on verra bien  

Merci pour le conseil bar  j'y penserai 
 


"D'accord. Je suppose que ça doit être très cool donc. Je devrais essayer tant qu'il est encore temps : je suis sûr qu'avec ça je me sentirais un autre homme."
---> si c'est pour dire n'importe quoi tu peux aussi t'abstenir non ?


----------



## geoffrey (22 Août 2005)

Ben cicatrisé ou pas, si tu te le fait arracher ca changera rien au probleme  (en meme temps c'est sexy les cicatrices...  )


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2005)

Ce forum est vraiment mortel  on y trouve de tout, c'est fantastique


----------



## Caddie Rider (22 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Ce forum est vraiment mortel  on y trouve de tout, c'est fantastique




à qui le dis tu 

Il déchaine la fureur !!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (22 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ...je suis sûr qu'avec ça je me sentirais un autre homme...


Tu n'est qu'un homme ?   
Plaisanterie à part, je suis d'accord avec toi.  Franchement pour quoi faire ? 

Question prix, c'est entre 10 et 20 euros pour un piercing standard (ma femme en vends...).
Question cicatrisation... ben çà dépends des gens. Certains cicatrisent très vite, d'autres jamais, et abandonnent.
Question arrachage. Si c'est une boule tu risques pas grand choses de ce coté. Par contre tu risques d'avoir des problèmes avec l'aiguille qui pourrait un peu trop bouger et rouvrir la cicatrice plus souvent qu'à son tour...
Plus généralement, les piercings ne sont pas conseillés au personnes pratiquant des sports violents. 
Voilà.


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Ce forum est vraiment mortel  on y trouve de tout, c'est fantastique




c'est clair ! et pour un tatoo, c'est combien ?


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2005)

Ce fil me donne l'envie de faire un piercing à mon PowerBook, ça lui donnera un aspect (look) sympa (?).
Puisqu'il n'a pas d'arcades, lui, j'envisage de percer l'écran... Si quelqu'un ayant déjà pratiqué ce genre de piercing pouvait donner quelques conseils, je l'en remercie d'avance.
Précision : mon PowerBook, dit Titi, ne pratique pas le handball.

"...le temps moyen pour que ca se ciquatrise..." demande à Bruno Ciquatrix, il connaît la chanson.


----------



## Pierrou (22 Août 2005)

Mouarf, ça me fait penser que ma soeur vient de se faire tatouer une rose sur la cheville...



C'est nul, au moins avec le tatouage du chat, on a son adresse, là, que dalle :rateau:


----------



## sylko (22 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> D'accord. Je suppose que ça doit être très cool donc. Je devrais essayer tant qu'il est encore temps : je suis sûr qu'avec ça je me sentirais un autre homme.



Je te verrais très bien avec un prince albert.


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je te verrais très bien avec un prince albert.


et un rosebud!


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Août 2005)

J'ai une barre à l'arcade et aucun soucis
(j'ai même trouvé du boulot en le gardant à l'entretien d'embauche )
en même temps, je ne fais pas de sport en dehors de ma chambre (quoique parfois :rose: )


----------



## quetzalk (22 Août 2005)

je souhaiterais me faire arracher un genou et peindre sur l'oreille droite le logo de TF1, parce que je trouve ça cool, quelqu'un peut-il me dire :
- si ça va me gêner pour me déplacer (sachant que je suis marathonien)
- si c'est vraiment sûr que les gens vont plus m'aimer ensuite

merci de votre aide c'est vraiment bien ici     

(d'ailleurs j'allais sortir mais, finalement...      )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

Hop la hop la. On est gentil on ne range pas tout dans le même sac. Le piercing et le tatouage sont deux façons de modifier son corps. La modification corporelle est un acte de différenciation sociale et selon la façon dont on le fait, on s'implique plus ou moins soi-même. On peut observer plusieurs degrés dans ces deux tendances (qui ne sont pas les seules, scarifications, implants métalliques, plastiques..., pratiques masochistes, fakirismes, etc. etc.). Notez tout d'abord le caractère temporaire du piercing par rapport au tatouage. Ça fait déjà une énorme différence. Le piercing de l'arcade, ça équivaut aux lobes percés de vos petites filles. Le jour où on ne met plus son bout de ferraille, ça cicatrise et ça se referme. A peine une tite cicatrice. Le tatouage, selon la profondeur de piqûre, est à vie. Ça transforme définitivement et quasi-irrémédiablement votre apparence. En ce qui concerne le piercing, les pratiques extrêmes (grand nombre de "trous", trous de plusieurs centimètres dans les lobes d'oreille par exemple, zone érogènes percées...) sont, pour certaines, définitives. Il y a donc plusieurs degré de pratique, comme dans le tatouage où avoir 5 cm2 de peau encrée n'est pas la même chose qu'avoir un dos complet recouvert. La démarche n'est jamais la même.

Le danger dans ces pratiques c'est qu'aujourd'hui, se faire percer ou se faire tatouer est un phénomène de mode. Vite un dauphin pour cet été. Vite un tribal pour aller avec mon marcel préféré. Vite une tête de mort pour fêter la sortie du prochain peter pan... bref. C'est un non-sens. Les tatouages avaient jadis d'autres significations. Pensez aux matricules dans les camps de concentration et documentez-vous sur la bousille, l'ancêtre du tatouage qui se pratiquait à la lame de rasoir et à l'encre de chine dans les cellules de prison et dans les bataillons d'Afrique. Pierrot le fou, ses tatouages, il ne se les était pas fait pour aller pécho en boîte.

Bref. Avant de te piercer la gueule pense qu'un jour tu devras aller chercher du boulot. Avant de te tatouer un splendide "Je t'aime Cunégonde" de 3 cm de côté, pense que c'est moche et que ça veut rien dire en soi et que ça voudra encore moins dire quelque chose quand tu auras débouré. Maintenant, si tu es convaincu que tu veux changer le regard que TU as de TOI. Du plus profond de toi. Va jusqu'au bout mais pas à moitié.


Le piercing, je suis pas fan, mais je respecte. Ça, c'est pas beau, mais c'est couillu. Toute sa vie elle aura l'oreille en gant de toilette...

Le tatouage, j'aime... Vous en trouverez beaucoup sur les gens qui se modifient ici. Quelles que soient leurs raisons.

Ne dénigrez pas trop les gens qui font ça. Méditez plutôt là-dessus : vous trouverez toujours des gens que les tatouages (ou piercings) dérangent, mais aucun tatoué ne reprochera jamais à quelqu'un de ne pas l'être lui-même. Tolérance 

(oui... moi aussi...)


----------



## Caddie Rider (22 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'est qu'un homme ?
> Plaisanterie à part, je suis d'accord avec toi.  Franchement pour quoi faire ?
> 
> Question prix, c'est entre 10 et 20 euros pour un piercing standard (ma femme en vends...).
> ...




ok alors en gros, je verrai bien comment ca se passe... au pire je peux toujours l'enlever....

le Handball un sport violent  Naaaaa  quoi que  :rateau:


Bon de toute facon je comptais mettre une barre donc pas d'anneau ce qui limite un peu le risque... apres je tenterai le coup avec un pansement... Sinon l'ideal serait de le retirer pour les deux petite heure d'entraienment et apres le remettre... mais ca je dois attendre que ca soit correctement cicatrisé...  :rateau: 

Sinon merci pour vos reponses plus ou moins serieuses  

Bonnnnee

PS : Je sais pas si vous connaissez Stefan Kretzschmar, c'est un allemand qui joue au hand et le gaillard doit avoir un bon tas de tatouage et de piercing... apparement ca lui pose pas de probleme...


----------



## quetzalk (23 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Hop la hop la. On est gentil on ne range pas tout dans le même sac.  (...)
> Ne dénigrez pas trop les gens qui font ça. Méditez plutôt là-dessus : vous trouverez toujours des gens que les tatouages (ou piercings) dérangent, mais aucun tatoué ne reprochera jamais à quelqu'un de ne pas l'être lui-même. Tolérance



Désolé si quelques provocations (dont la mienne   ) ont été prises pour plus que ce qu'elles se voulaient mais je comprends qu'on déraperait vite... J'ai des amis tatoués, d'autres qui furent piercés, sans que ça me gêne (heureusement   ). Par contre comme toi je suis perplexe devant le fait qu'aujourd'hui les djeunz vont aller modifier (plus ou moins définitivement) leur apparence corporelle juste parce qu'ils sont djeunz, que c'est kool... Comme si c'était pas grave de manquer de respect à sa propre intégrité. Comme si c'était le même niveau de révolte que la génération de nos parents quand ils mettaient des chaussettes rouges et que ça choquait la boulangère (si, si, demandez-leur). Je suis déjà vieux ou il y a des trucs qui changent trop vite ? J'ai envie de mettre "ça" dans le même sac que les gamines de 9 ans qui exhibent leur string en dentelle rouge du jean taille-basse, les gamins de 12 ans qui fument devant l'entrée du collège. Tout ça cache une grande misère, je le crains, je ne vais pas vous sortir la théorie mais y a de quoi dire, même si on se limite à une réflexion neutre - et bienveillante - sur la question. J'suis un vieux réac, d'ailleurs je vais aller me coucher.


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Août 2005)

Manquer de respect a son corps ?? C'est une vision comme une autre mais pour certaines cultures le tatouage ou le piercing est une chose comme une autre pour embelir son corps. Il est vrai qu'aujourd hui, on a tendance dans nos sociétés à vouloir des gens tous propres tous beaux et qui finalement se ressemblent tous... Pour prendre un exemple, combien de fois un punk se fait regarder de haut en bas quand il se balade dans les rues ?? Pourtant rien ne prouve qu'il soit plus bete qu'un autre ou moins intéressant. Je peux te dire que lorsque j'avais les cheveux rouges je comptais meme plus le nombre de personnes qui me regardaient "bizarrement" et pourtant j'avais juste les cheveux rouges, mes habits et les gens avec qui j'etais, etaient "standards". 

Tout ca pour te dire qu'une nouvelle fois tout depends dans quel esprit tu fais ca. Pour moi, il s'agit plus d'un délir qu'un phénomène de mode. La majorité de mes connaissances n'ont pas de piercing et je peux t'assure que personne n'a osé se faire les cheveux d'une teinture "flash"  En fin de compte, je n'ai voulu copier personne de mon entourage et si je le fais ca par d'une envie et finalement d'une attirance pour quelque chose qui est différent et hors standard. Tu me diras que le piercing à l'arcade est très tendance et que beaucoup de gens en ont, c'est vrai mais finalement je me dis un truc, j'ai envie d'essayer pour les raisons ci dessus et j'ai la chance de pouvoir le faire (étant étudiant finalement ça arrange pas mal de chose) alors pourquoi pas ? Si ca me plais pas ben tant pis, j'aurai au moins eu "l'audace" (je sais pas si le mot est le bon) de le faire et de finalement savoir de quoi je parle, car malheureusement beaucoup de gens parlent de choses sans les connaitres vraiment (je dis pas ca pour toi...) et ça c'est une phénomène plus qu'inquiètant dans notre socièté.

Ce tread est finalement assez représentatif de notre pensées unique, je pose une question qui à y réfléchir n'est pas plus dérangeante que d'autres posées au bar, et j'ai le droit aux deux rpéponses que je voyais venir, l'une complètement sincère et sympatique et une autre qui, si on lis entre les lignes, veut plus dire, mais qu'est-ce que tu nous em***** avec ton truc, c'est complètement nul...

Cette réaction me fait réagir de 2 manières:
-La première une envie de cause toujours, je t'ai rien demandé et si ca t'intéresse pas ben ne dit rien et passe ton chemin. Quand une discussion ne m'interesse pas je m'abstiens d'intervenir sauf si c'est pour peut etre apporter une autre vue. Et c'est la ou la deuxième manière apparait, en effet, meme si l'intervention de DocEvil est d'une vision plus que simpliste elle apporte quand meme cette discussion et çela est plus que positif. Donc comme toujours il y a le pour et le contre.

Bon il est tard mais je trouve domage qu'on se borgne toujours à cette pensée unique du parfait. Pourquoi est-ce qu'on ne peut pas etre un petit peu différent ? Chacun est libre de son corps et je trouve pas qu'un piercing ou un tatouage soit une sorte de mutilation de son corps...

Voila...


----------



## Bilbo (23 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je devrais essayer tant qu'il est encore temps


Mais il n'est plus temps Doc. Ni pour toi, ni pour moi, ni pour SM.  WebO et Rezba, en revanche ... 


			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Hop la hop la. [...](oui... moi aussi...)


Je croyais avoir affaire à un gamerz, en fait on a un sociologue. 

À+


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai qu'aujourd hui, on a tendance dans nos sociétés à vouloir des gens tous propres tous beaux et qui finalement se ressemblent tous... Pour prendre un exemple, combien de fois un punk se fait regarder de haut en bas quand il se balade dans les rues ?? Pourtant rien ne prouve qu'il soit plus bete qu'un autre ou moins intéressant. Je peux te dire que lorsque j'avais les cheveux rouges je comptais meme plus le nombre de personnes qui me regardaient "bizarrement" et pourtant j'avais juste les cheveux rouges, mes habits et les gens avec qui j'etais, etaient "standards".



Bon, allez... Je vais y aller de mon grain de sel de vieux con...  

Je trouve de plus en plus illusoire de penser que la différence va se limiter à une question d'apparence ou à une quelconque fanfreluche décorative qui permettrait de se donner l'impression que l'on ne fait pas partie du troupeau ; tant il est vrai qu'il y a en fait plusieurs niveaux de standardisation... Entre le troupeau des normaux, le troupeau des percés, celui des tatoués, qui on le pantalon au niveau de la raie ou non... Il n'existe en fait qu'un simple cloisonnement entre des groupes tout aussi moutonniers et nantis de leurs propres attitudes et pensées d'un conventionnel navrant... Ce que je constate, par contre ; c'est qu'il y a de moins en moins de gens qui osent des apparences et des attitudes totalement individuelles, en dehors des images qui nous sont proposées... 
Je rigole souvent avec mon tatoueur qui fait de l'abattage, à reproduire ad nauseam les mêmes motifs pour un public de rebelles de pur principe, très rares sont ceux qui arrivent avec un truc qu'ils ont pensé ou créé eux mêmes... Pour les looks existe en fait la même peur de se retrouver en dehors des groupes pré-établis ; tant il est vrai que c'est avant tout le REGARD DE L'AUTRE que l'on guète (en dehors de son groupe) et que l'on redoute (à l'intérieur de son propre groupe).
L'exemple des punks est à ce propos bien choisi et assez révélateur. J'ai vu un mouvement qui proposait au départ à des vrais individus de se bricoler DES apparences variées et créatives, se transformer en un ramassis de moutons calibrés, moulés avec la même louche et affublés des mêmes produits de CONSOMMATION... Quant à leur discours...  
Les ados avec lesquels je bosse à longueur d'année ne font que me conforter dans mon avis ; ceux qui se voudraient les plus différents sont justement les plus intolérants par rapport à celui qui OSE vraiment... Combien de percés,attachés à des petits détails insignifiants, chez eux, qui ne sont en fait que de simples beaufs "new look" en phase de maturation?...
La standardisation ; elle est avant tout solidement implantée dans la tonche... Les vraies différences, c'est avant tout là qu'elles prennent naissance... Le reste n'est que préocupations de consommateur de base...
Ce n'est que mon humble avis. 
Messieurs...


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez... Je vais y aller de mon grain de sel de vieux con...
> 
> Je trouve de plus en plus illusoire de penser que la différence va se limiter à une question d'apparence ou à une quelconque fanfreluche décorative qui permettrait de se donner l'impression que l'on ne fait pas partie du troupeau ; tant il est vrai qu'il y a en fait plusieurs niveaux de standardisation... Entre le troupeau des normaux, le troupeau des percés, celui des tatoués, qui on le pantalon au niveau de la raie ou non... Il n'existe en fait qu'un simple cloisonnement entre des groupes tout aussi moutonniers et nantis de leurs propres attitudes et pensées d'un conventionnel navrant... Ce que je constate, par contre ; c'est qu'il y a de moins en moins de gens qui osent des apparences et des attitudes totalement individuelles, en dehors des images qui nous sont proposées...
> Je rigole souvent avec mon tatoueur qui fait de l'abattage, à reproduire ad nauseam les mêmes motifs pour un public de rebelles de pur principe, très rares sont ceux qui arrivent avec un truc qu'ils ont pensé ou créé eux mêmes... Pour les looks existe en fait la même peur de se retrouver en dehors des groupes pré-établis ; tant il est vrai que c'est avant tout le REGARD DE L'AUTRE que l'on guète (en dehors de son groupe) et que l'on redoute (à l'intérieur de son propre groupe).
> ...


Ce n'est que mon humble avis ... et je le partage.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

C'est has been, maintenant on implante des pièces de métal sous la peau


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est has been, maintenant on implante des pièces de métal sous la peau



De quoi combler d'aise des cohortes de NEVER BEEN en quête d'originalité...


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est has been, maintenant on implante des pièces de métal sous la peau


Nan, nan la mode aujourd'hui, c'est le Scarification avec le jus de citron  !


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> De quoi combler d'aise des cohortes de NEVER BEEN en quête d'originalité...


Et finir par banaliser, voire encourager, l'infibulation et l'excision, volontaires bien entendu !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

j'ai vu un manchot, putain entouré de nanas !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Et finir par banaliser, voire encourager, l'infibulation et l'excision, volontaires bien entendu !



Je vais lancer le piercing au Beretta®... Volontaire et librement consenti ; ceci s'entend...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est has been, maintenant on implante des pièces de métal sous la peau



Oh oui, SM! Cloue moi le gland sur la table et tire moi en arrière!!! :love:


----------



## Fulvio (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je vais lancer le piercing au Beretta®... Volontaire et librement consenti ; ceci s'entend...


 
Tu veux plutôt dire que tu vas démocratiser une pratique déjà largement employée dans le milieu nationaliste corse, non ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

caddie je veux bien te répondre si tu me files le phone de ta nana, que je l'invite a Ellen Alien jeudi soir


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est has been, maintenant on implante des pièces de métal sous la peau


Une lame de couteau, une balle d'arme à feu ???


----------



## quetzalk (23 Août 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Et finir par banaliser, voire encourager, l'infibulation et l'excision, volontaires bien entendu !



depuis l'temps qu'on l'dit, que le clitoris, c'est RINGARD...     :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

me rappelle plus du nom de ce truc, j'avais lu ca dan FACE en 2001 je crois


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

merci pour le phone caddie, c'est pas que je t'aime pas mais je n'avais que deux invitations. je te donne tous les renseignements vendredi


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> caddie je veux bien te répondre si tu me files le phone de ta nana, que je l'invite a Ellen Alien jeudi soir



euh tu parles allemand ???


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

les langues ne sont pas un problème, au contraire.


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> les langues ne sont pas un problème, au contraire.




D'accord mais tu me la ramènes pas trop tard... 

Sinon les implants de silicone sous la peau c'est mignon aussi


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

Note : ne pas être trop brusque.


----------



## quetzalk (23 Août 2005)

c'est vrai que les mecs avec un piercing sont cool, finalement


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Août 2005)

Ce tread part complètement en vrille  Entre SM qui raconte n'importe quoi et moi qui essaye d'etre serieux  

MEUH !!!!!


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que les mecs avec un piercing sont cool, finalement


Merci


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

chouette elle a pas l'air farouche en plus


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

moi je suis de vieille ecole, j'ame pas mais vraiment pas le piercing et le tatouage pas plus   

j'ai percés mes oreilles a 20 ans contrairement a ma fille qu'elle a eu le "plaisir" de se le faire trouer a l'anniversaire de son 1er an  :rateau:  :rateau: 

juste un conseil tout bete :
 fais attention a la sterilisation des instruments qu'ils vont utiliser pour te trouer


----------



## Pierrou (23 Août 2005)

Ta fille s'est faite trouer à un an ?????


----------



## quetzalk (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> juste un conseil tout bete :
> fais attention a la sterilisation des instruments qu'ils vont utiliser pour te trouer



Objection Roberta : l'hépatite C c'est super cool aussi, faut en profiter tant que c'est à la mode


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> juste un conseil tout bete :
> fais attention a la sterilisation des instruments qu'ils vont utiliser pour te trouer



Quand je remplis un chargeur, j'ai toujours une fiole d'alcool à 90°, à côté


----------



## sofiping (23 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Bon il est tard mais je trouve domage qu'on se borgne toujours ....je trouve pas qu'un piercing ou un tatouage soit une sorte de mutilation de son corps...
> Voila...



caddie arrete de faire l'idiot .... pas dans l'oeil le percing   :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ta fille s'est faite trouer à un an ?????




c'etait pas son choix bien evidemment mais plutot celui de belle famille qui deja  a la naissance lui ont offert des boucles d'oreilles   

puis pour son premier anniversaire elle a recu 4 paires et .. bon bref ...
pour la paix des menages j'ai ammené fifille a lui faire percer les oreilles  :rateau:


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> caddie arrete de faire l'idiot .... pas dans l'oeil le percing   :affraid:




Meuihhhh pourquoi pas 

eh SM si tu aimes l'allemand et les voyages à ralonge pour voir mademoiselle ok je te la prete... et j'irai lire le tread "les meilleurs phrases pour larguer sa copine"


----------



## Fulvio (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Quand je remplis un chargeur, j'ai toujours une fiole d'alcool à 90°, à côté


 
Voilà qui est sage ! On voit tellement de tués par balle mourrir du tétanos...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> eh SM si tu aimes l'allemand et les voyages à ralonge pour voir mademoiselle ok je te la prete... et j'irai lire le tread "les meilleurs phrases pour larguer sa copine"


Impecc' j'adore l'accens allemand !!!!!


----------



## quetzalk (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'etait pas son choix bien evidemment mais plutot celui de belle famille qui deja  a la naissance lui ont offert des boucles d'oreilles



tu confonds Roberta, c'était pas des boucles d'oreilles mais des diabolos, pour traiter les otites c'est top ! (tu avais pas dit qu'ils étaient tous ORL dans ta belle famille ?)


----------



## madlen (23 Août 2005)

Attention en snowboard ou en ski, 

J'ai 2 amis qui ce le sont araché en tombant... :sick:  :hosto: 
Gros bobo...


----------



## MacEntouziast (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je vais lancer le piercing au Beretta®... Volontaire et librement consenti ; ceci s'entend...


 * sur la tempe, le consentement, sur la tempe. Toujours. *


----------



## sofiping (23 Août 2005)

> posté par CADDIE RIDER .....
> Tout ca pour te dire qu'une nouvelle fois tout depends dans quel esprit tu fais ca. Pour moi, il s'agit plus d'un délir qu'un phénomène de mode. La majorité de mes connaissances n'ont pas de piercing et je peux t'assure que personne n'a osé se faire les cheveux d'une teinture "flash"  En fin de compte, je n'ai voulu copier personne de mon entourage et si je le fais ca par d'une envie et finalement d'une attirance pour quelque chose qui est différent et hors standard. Tu me diras que le piercing à l'arcade est très tendance et que beaucoup de gens en ont, c'est vrai mais finalement je me dis un truc, j'ai envie d'essayer pour les raisons ci dessus et j'ai la chance de pouvoir le faire (étant étudiant finalement ça arrange pas mal de chose) alors pourquoi pas ? Si ca me plais pas ben tant pis, j'aurai au moins eu "l'audace" (je sais pas si le mot est le bon) de le faire et de finalement savoir de quoi je parle, car malheureusement beaucoup de gens parlent de choses sans les connaitres vraiment (je dis pas ca pour toi...) et ça c'est une phénomène plus qu'inquiètant dans notre socièté.



Je ne répéterais pas ce que Patoshman a trés bien dit   ... Mais pétard , arrêtez de faire semblant de vous distinguer avec 3 cheuveux rouge et un sourcil troué .... Caddie , tu n'arretes pas de dire que tu ne veux pas faire comme tout le monde et c'est exactement ce que tu fais , tu reproduis !   et tu oses nous parler d'audace ..... 
Arrrrhhhhh ch'suis enervée  :mouais:  :bebe:
tu veux etre 'un warrior ou pas ...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

Une moustache suffit c'est sûr


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Entre SM qui raconte n'importe quoi


PLEONASME !! :mouais: 

oh excuse moi SM mais la perche était trop grand


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ...Je rigole souvent avec mon tatoueur qui fait de l'abattage, à reproduire ad nauseam les mêmes motifs pour un public de rebelles de pur principe, très rares sont ceux qui arrivent avec un truc qu'ils ont pensé ou créé eux mêmes... ...




J'approuve le point de vue et le partage entièrement.


----------



## Casodex (23 Août 2005)

Vaste sujet que le piercing et le tatouage.

Je suis assez désolé de voir de plus en plus de personne qui réalise un tatouage juste par mode. Ma voisine en a un mon voisin aussi et ben moi aussi . Ou bien Brad Pitt en a et ben pourquoi pas moi. Le résultat peut etre assez catastrophique. Surtout lors de demande ultérieure pour les enlever ... les cicatrices restent.
Mais bon voilà *quelques exemples* en rapport avec notre passion commune. 

Pour le piercing attention !!!

Juste quelques exemples de piercing ratés :

Le nez c'est super. Nos narines c'est pas le plus propre (sans comparaison avec le nombril) J'ai personnellement vu deux jeunes filles avec des abces de la face ayant necessité un drainage chirurgical sous anesthésie. un look elephant man assez sympa!:mouais: 

Pour les parties genitales ca j'avoue c'est le ponpon. Je me souviens tres bien d'un charmant garcon qui se promenait avec une aubergine (couleur et taille identique) dans les suites d'un piercing de l'extremité de ce que l'on range dans son calecon habituellement. Ambiance "Sans les dents chérie STP sans les dents..." 

Les oreilles trouées pour simples boucles soit c'est une chose. Aller mettre un peu n'importe quoi par n'importe qui, me semble plus dangereux. Faites tres attention à l'"artisan" qui se dit tres experimenté pour la realisation d'un piercing ... c'est une mode tout le monde peut s'intituler troueur professionel.

Mais bon chacun sa vie et nos clous seront bien gardé.

Caso 

PS : Pour l'été prochain la mode sera de se balader avec une tulipe dans la r...  ca va pas etre simple a faire tenir ! oups desole j'ai rien dit.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais avoir affaire à un gamerz, en fait on a un sociologue.
> 
> À+



Je prends ça pour un compliment, merci. Mais plus de 30 heures de tatouage, ça fait réfléchir. Et heureusement pour moi, la plus longue réflexion s'est déroulée _avant_. Productions personnelles et engagement de soi. 

Le tatouage, ça devrait être quelque chose qu'on fait en secret, que personne ne verrait si tu ne le montrais pas. Ou qu'on ne verrait qu'à l'embaumement. Ce genre de truc, ça doit t'aider à te regarder d'un autre ½il quand ce que tu vois de toi ne te plait pas.
Ça ne doit pas se décider après une discussion sur un forum ou en fonction de "ça fait mal si je joue au handball" ?

Désolé Caddie... je suis sympathisant à la base mais je vomis sur la démarche  Réfléchis-y encore.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

vomi pas sur sa copine je la vois jeudi


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

Mais pensez-vous que faire un tatouage ou un piercing soit la même chose ? 

L'un est pour la vie l'autre je peux décider de l'enlever du jour au lendemain si ça me chante !

Je me trompe ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

Se faire un trou dans le corps, aussi petit qu'il soit, ce n'est jamais anodin. Pense aux risques réels d'infection, ou encore à ce qui arriverait à ta plastique si pour une raison ou une autre ça s'arrache.

Par contre, littéralement, je le concède, ce n'est pas la même chose. C'est comme faire percer les oreilles d'une petite fille. Et d'ailleurs, c'est tellement banalisé que c'est quasiment la même chose au final.


----------



## quetzalk (23 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et d'ailleurs, c'est tellement banalisé que c'est quasiment la même chose au final.



Ca a de commun que c'est faire beaucoup de cas du paraître, non ?

En tous cas malgré vos explications - et le prêt de copine qui pourrait à l'occasion m'intéresser, je ne parviens pas à trouver anodin ni l'un, qui est définitif, ni l'autre, qui vient traverser cette peau censée nous protéger jusqu'au dernier jour. Chais pas moi, la peau ça se caresse, ça se malaxe, ça se gratte parfois, mais la trouer exprès, ou écrire dessus, je vois pas. Si c'est un message il y a des moyens de communication bien plus subtils aujourd'hui, si ce n'est qu'une question de look pourquoi aller au delà des vêtements et du maquillage, si c'est une question d'identité il y a des tas de moyens d'y voir plus clair.


----------



## lalsaco (23 Août 2005)

Je viens mettre un peu ma touche. Pour les tatoo, j'en ai pas. C'est l'aspect définitif qui me retiens. Un tatoo sur les reins d'une charmante demoiselle, je trouve ça très sexy. Mais la même demoiselle 50 plus tard toujours avec le même tatoo, là ça le fait moins :hein: .



			
				BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Se faire un trou dans le corps, aussi petit qu'il soit, ce n'est jamais anodin. Pense aux risques réels d'infection, ou encore à ce qui arriverait à ta plastique si pour une raison ou une autre ça s'arrache.


Il est vrai que le risque existe. D'où l'imprtance de bien se renseigner et rendre visite à son futur pierceur pout voir comment il travaille. Si il respecte rigoureusement les consignes d'hygiène, il ne te fera jamais rentrer dans le studio de perçage.
Je me suis fait piercé le téton. C'était une sorte de défi envers moi. Bref, je suis passé plusieurs fois voir mon pierceur avant de me décider. Je l'ai vu refuser plusieurs filles qui voulais se faire piercer le nombril car ce n'était pas possible ou refuser de faire quoique ce soit sur un mineur sans la présence de ses parents. Tout ça m'a mis en confiance. Tout s'est bien passé: il m'a mis en confiance, m'a bien expliquer ce qu'il faisait, m'a montré l'aiguille stérilisée encore emballée...
Une précision encore. Dans mon cas, à Paris, j'ai déboursé 80 euros pour le piercing + bijou. C'est pas le moins cher, mais pour moi, c'était le prix de la qualité. J'ai vu plein de studios autour des Halles qui faisait ça moins cher, mais côté hygiène, ça m'inspirait pas du tout...



			
				BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, littéralement, je le concède, ce n'est pas la même chose. C'est comme faire percer les oreilles d'une petite fille. Et d'ailleurs, c'est tellement banalisé que c'est quasiment la même chose au final


Je ne suis pas expert, mais il me semble que les lobes d'oreilles sont percés avec un pistolet. Pour mettre des boucles d'oreille, je dis pas, mais pour tout autre piercing, c'est à éviter absolument !


----------



## MacEntouziast (23 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ca a de commun que c'est faire beaucoup de cas du paraître, non ?
> 
> En tous cas malgré vos explications - et le prêt de copine qui pourrait à l'occasion m'intéresser, je ne parviens pas à trouver anodin ni l'un, qui est définitif, ni l'autre, qui vient traverser cette peau censée nous protéger jusqu'au dernier jour. Chais pas moi, la peau ça se caresse, ça se malaxe, ça se gratte parfois, mais la trouer exprès, ou écrire dessus, je vois pas. Si c'est un message il y a des moyens de communication bien plus subtils aujourd'hui, si ce n'est qu'une question de look pourquoi aller au delà des vêtements et du maquillage, si c'est une question d'identité il y a des tas de moyens d'y voir plus clair.


*Chacun fait s'qui lui plait, plait, plait, quant aux motivations de chacun, créons carrément un nouveau site ! parce que là, y'en a pour un moment  !*


----------



## sofiping (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une moustache suffit c'est sûr



ah c'est sur que ton genre de beauté on peux dire que c'est de l'audace :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Août 2005)

C'est effectivement cool piercings et tatouages, j'en ai moi-même 

Pour le piercing, comme il a été dit, il vaut mieux prendre un bijou assez simple pour la cicatrisation (j'ai fait l'expérience d'une longue cicatrisation à cause d'un bijou assez "travaillé" - donc oui, ça importe beaucoup - quand je l'ai remplacé par un bijou plus simple, la plaie a immédiatement cicatrisé correctement)

Pour le tatoo, le choix du motif est important, c'est quelque chose qui va rester "gravé" dans la peau et il faut se donner une tite réflexion...  Attention aussi de choisir un tatoueur propre, c'est capital


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

Que tu dis !!!! Il y a pleins de choses qu'on n'accepte pas en soi à certains moments de sa vie, et qu'aucune expication ou réassurance de qui que ce soit ne peut changer. il y a pein de messages qu'on ne peut pas interpréter  provenant de ses envies ou besoins. C'est justement pour ça que je dis que ce n'est pas anodin, et que ça ne doit absolument pas être un moyen de différenciation/marginalisation sociale. Je ne suis pas psychologue, donc je vais éviter la discussion de comptoir, mais la modification corporelle dans notre société n'a pas du tout la même signification qu'elle avait quand elle a été conçue. Les tatouages pour les durs. Les scarifications, et  trouages divers pour les tribus africaines. Les marquages au fer rouge du ku klux klan. etc. Les raisons pour lesquelles on se modifie aujourd'hui sont plus "légères" dans la majorité des cas. Faire comme tout le monde ou comme personne (ce qui revient au même). Ou s'aider à se voir autrement et s'accepter mieux. Marquer des repères sur soi par exemple. Les raisons ne sont pas toutes aliénantes.

Y'a un psy dans le coin pour nous éclairer sur nos incertitudes ?  


(je répondais à Quetzalk )


----------



## sofiping (23 Août 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Je viens mettre un peu ma touche. Pour les tatoo, j'en ai pas. C'est l'aspect définitif qui me retiens. Un tatoo sur les reins d'une charmante demoiselle, je trouve ça très sexy. Mais la même demoiselle 50 plus tard toujours avec le même tatoo, là ça le fait moins :hein: .



C'est pour ça qu'on peux parler d'un réel engagement .... si on assume 50 ans ans aprés , c'est que qque part on a encore des trucs a dire ..... Qui a vu cette soirée thematique sur la 5 (je crois ) dont le sujet etait les Stipe teaseuses ...... ces vieilles effeuilleuses toutes ridées en robes deolletées rose bonbon sucé qui donnaient des conseils avisés aux débutantes ...... ben elles assumaient leurs seins de vieilles et leurs dessous de bras dégringolant ... elles etaient super avec leur regard coquin ... je m'eloigne , mais pas tant que ça


----------



## Casodex (23 Août 2005)

Ah j'ai oublié de preciser

Le piercing dans la langue est le meilleur moyen de bousiller son email dentaire !
C'est reconnu, y a plusieurs articles dans la presse médicale dessus.

Bon dans le pire des cas y a le dentier

a plus

Caso


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

C'est aussi le meilleur moyen de se faire éjaculer dans la gueule en moins de 2 minutes !!! Mais bon.. il reste toujours les kleenex c'est sûr...


 


(désolé, je pouvais pas me retenir...)


----------



## Casodex (23 Août 2005)

Le fructose ca protege peut etre l'émail dentaire....

dans ce cas là alors


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Août 2005)

C'est aussi la mode des langues de "serpents"... Apparemment, la langue est constituée de deux muscles qui savent bouger indépendamment l'un de l'autre et certaines personnes se font donc "couper la langue en deux" :affraid: on aura tout vu !


----------



## Casodex (23 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi la mode des langues de "serpents"... Apparemment, la langue est constituée de deux muscles qui savent bouger indépendamment l'un de l'autre et certaines personnes se font donc "couper la langue en deux" :affraid: on aura tout vu !


Mouais.... mais alors pour les faire bouger independement alors la chapeau !


----------



## Casodex (23 Août 2005)

Pour info je suis pas encore convaincu * là....*

C'est clair va me falloir un certain temps de reflexion ....


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Août 2005)

Casodex a dit:
			
		

> Pour info je suis pas encore convaincu * là....*
> 
> C'est clair va me falloir un certain temps de reflexion ....


 Moi non plus :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi la mode des langues de "serpents"... Apparemment, la langue est constituée de deux muscles qui savent bouger indépendamment l'un de l'autre et certaines personnes se font donc "couper la langue en deux" :affraid: on aura tout vu !





ça s'arrete a la langue ou ça peut descendre plus bas  ?


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ça s'arrete a la langue ou ça peut descendre plus bas  ?


Tu poses la question pour Bioman?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Août 2005)

C'est que Robertav a des projets :love:


----------



## Hippocampe (23 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Le tatouage, ça devrait être quelque chose qu'on fait en secret, que personne ne verrait si tu ne le montrais pas. Ou qu'on ne verrait qu'à l'embaumement. Ce genre de truc, ça doit t'aider à te regarder d'un autre ½il quand ce que tu vois de toi ne te plait pas.



Sympa le Bar, première fois que j'y viens. 

Bah rien de spécial à ajouter sur le sujet, si ce n'est que je suis exactement du même avis. Et c'est à un moment assez douloureux que j'ai éprouvé le besoin d'orner mon nombril d'un petit piercing...
Tiens... je devrais peut-être aller faire un saut du côté des meilleures phrases pour larguer sa moitié (j'aurai peut-être plus de choses à dire   )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est que Robertav a des projets :love:




oui pourquoi pas : me tatouer une pomme (rose, bien sur )  sous la plante du pied gauche !!!


----------



## jahrom (23 Août 2005)

Tiens ça me fait penser que j'ai fait tatouer mon chat, mais il a pas encore de piercing...:mouais:


----------



## geoffrey (23 Août 2005)

> me tatouer une pomme (rose, bien sur ) sous la plante du pied gauche !!!


 j'espere que t'es insensible à la douleur


----------



## Casodex (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui pourquoi pas : me tatouer une pomme (rose, bien sur ) sous la plante du pied gauche !!!


 
*déjà fait ....*


----------



## sylko (23 Août 2005)

Casodex a dit:
			
		

> *déjà fait ....*


 
Sans oublier la célèbre Mulatta Bianca.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

Casodex a dit:
			
		

> *déjà fait ....*




j'ai dit "sous la plante du pied gauche" pas la cheville !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Août 2005)

Tiens TATAV, ça usine ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens TATAV, ça usine ?




non, l'usine c'est pour les hommes, 
les femmes a la cuisine


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Août 2005)

C'est vrai que tu habites la Lorraine...

Le progrés n'est pas encore parvenu jusqu'à ces coins reculés !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que tu habites la Lorraine...




je savais pas que j'avais demanagé      

 tu nous montres ton tatoo ?


----------



## sylko (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ça s'arrete a la langue ou ça peut descendre plus bas ?


 
Si Bioman a des faiblesses avec son muscle, il y a des artifices. Ca fait très longtemps que les femmes connaissent ça.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je savais pas que j'avais demanagé
> 
> tu nous montres ton tatoo ?



L'alsace, la lorraine, c'est tellement laid tout ça... (merci semoun...)

De toute façon ce sont des pays ou les jeunes filles vierges sont celles qui courent plus vite que leur peres...


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Août 2005)

Sniff, 

Sniff,

:hein: ça sent le flood...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Août 2005)

N'hésite pas à contacter les modérateurs...

Saches que si je viens pas, ton thread est voué à la perte...


----------



## sylko (23 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Sniff,
> 
> Sniff,
> 
> :hein: ça sent le flood...


 
Le quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Sniff,
> 
> Sniff,
> 
> :hein: ça sent le flood...




c'est pas moi monsieur      

c'est la vache qui en a marre de regarder le mont blanc et remonte mon  post 

et aussi  l'autre là, l'usineur , qui ne veux pas montrer son tatoo !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Le quoi?



Punaise il respecte vraiment rien ce type...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas moi monsieur
> 
> c'est la vache qui en a marre de regarder le mont blanc et remonte mon  post
> 
> et aussi  l'autre là, l'usineur , qui ne veux pas montrer son tatoo !!!



Quand on habite en Alscace on fait profil bas...

Je crois que j'ai trouvé un gimmick là...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que j'ai trouvé un gimmick là...






			
				dico a dit:
			
		

> Le gimmick consiste en une cellule de quelques notes dont l'intention est de capter l'oreille de l'auditeur. Une petite phrase dont le son particulier, le dessin mélodique ou la formule rythmique imprègnera facilement la mémoire, donc la reconnaissance, donc l'identification



a zutttt , ce n'est pas une derivation du piercing ou tatoo


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a zutttt , ce n'est pas une derivation du piercing ou tatoo



Et non.

Donc, en plus d'être un gimmick c'est du flood.

N'ayons pas peur d'appeler un chat, un chat...


----------



## Casodex (23 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Sans oublier la célèbre Mulatta Bianca.


 
Comme quoi entre une femme bronzée et un poulet bien cuit y a pas de différence.

Dans les 2 cas c'est le blanc le meilleur


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> N'ayons pas peur d'appeler un chat, un chat...




Hein ? :baille:


----------



## quetzalk (23 Août 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]  Y'a un psy dans le coin pour nous éclairer sur nos incertitudes ?  
(je répondais à Quetzalk )[/QUOTE]

(désolé d'interrompre votre très intéressant dérapage floudien)

heu...    :rose: je suis ici icognito, hein, ne dites pas que vous m'avez vu ; et justement je ne voulais pas embrayer dans ce thread sur une "salade de psy", mais si il y a une demande je suis prêt à tous les sacrifices   !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Hein ? :baille:



Tu as sommeil minou ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

Ben un peu à vrai dire. Mais bon. N'en faisons pas non plus une affaire d'état


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben un peu à vrai dire. Mais bon. N'en faisons pas non plus une affaire d'état



Tu veux que je dise quelques grossièretés histoire de reveiller tout ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

Ouais. Je suis pas contre. J'ai bien tenté avec mon histoire d'éjaculation, mais personne n'embraye :/


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. Je suis pas contre. J'ai bien tenté avec mon histoire d'éjaculation, mais personne n'embraye :/



Ben c'est parce que je l'ai pas vu le post, sinon tu penses bien que je me serais engouffré dans la breche... tordu comme je suis...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Août 2005)

Durant mon service militaire et pendant un séjour prolongé à Solenzara, les gars de ma compagnie avaient décidé de se faire tatouer la devise du bataillon "Who dares wins" sur l'épaule, le tout agrémenté d'un petit parachute du meilleur effet....
J'ai été le seul à refuser de le faire ... le seul sur une centaine !!!!!
Pourquoi ? J'en sais rien ? Probablement pour pas "jouer le mouton" !
Maintenant, 36 ans après, il y a des moments où je regrette de ne l'avoir pas fait ... j'ai vécu avec eux des moments d'intense émotion, de douleur, de souffrance et de joies aussi...
Quand je revois certains d'entre eux, je sais qu'ils portent sur l'épaule le souvenir indélébile de cette période ... j'ai beau me dire que je le porte dans le coeur ... c'est pas la même chose !
C'est con, mais c'est comme ça !


----------



## argothian22 (24 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Durant mon service militaire et pendant un séjour prolongé à Solenzara, les gars de ma compagnie avaient décidé de se faire tatouer la devise du bataillon "Who dares wins" sur l'épaule, le tout agrémenté d'un petit parachute du meilleur effet....
> J'ai été le seul à refuser de le faire ... le seul sur une centaine !!!!!
> Pourquoi ? J'en sais rien ? Probablement pour pas "jouer le mouton" !
> Maintenant, 36 ans après, il y a des moments où je regrette de ne l'avoir pas fait ... j'ai vécu avec eux des moments d'intense émotion, de douleur, de souffrance et de joies aussi...
> ...


Si cela te manque tellement encore aujourd'hui ... tu pourrais en hommage à ta compagnie te le faire tatouer même 36 ans aprés .... vu qu' apparemment cela te touche ...


----------



## Mac et Kette (24 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Si cela te manque tellement encore aujourd'hui ... tu pourrais en hommage à ta compagnie te le faire tatouer même 36 ans aprés .... vu qu' apparemment cela te touche ...



:mouais:

:mouais:


----------



## Joachim du Balay (24 Août 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] (...)Méditez plutôt là-dessus : vous trouverez toujours des gens que les tatouages (ou piercings) dérangent, mais *aucun tatoué ne reprochera jamais à quelqu'un de ne pas l'être lui-même.*[/QUOTE]:affraid: :casse: :hosto:   ben...'manquerait plus que ça !  :rateau:  

quoique...

sado va souvent avec maso, en effet...





			
				Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> (...)je trouve domage qu'on se borgne toujours à cette pensée unique du parfait.


c'est dans la nature de l'être humain de tendre vers un idéal...(qu'on n'atteint jamais, bien sûr, par définition, mais n'empêche... )

la preuve: cette réaction, tout à fait typique d'une sorte d'impatience et d'insatisfaction, chez certains jeunes (ados) qui  se complaisent dans ces attitudes plus ou moins "destroy" par dépit (d'atteindre immédiatement cet idéal), en fait...


> Pourquoi est-ce qu'on ne peut pas etre un petit peu différent ? Chacun est libre de son corps et je trouve pas qu'un piercing ou un tatouage soit une sorte de mutilation de son corps...


sur les milliards d'êtres humains sur cette planète, *aucun* ne ressemble à un autre (sauf les jumeaux)...  

en quoi suivre une mode et se faire tiendre les cheveux en rouge, se mettre un bout de métal dans le nez ou ailleurs, etc..., constitue une "différenciation" ?   

sans vouloir critiquer, juste une constatation, il me semble qu'il y a surtout une certaine immaturité et un certain manque de personnalité, dans ce genre de démarche... :bebe:   
(je parle du percing, surtout, le tatovage, c' est un peu autre chose...)


----------



## geoffrey (24 Août 2005)

Arf, ca suffit les conneries 

Donc Joachim pour toi un percing n'est qu'une question de mode, histoire de s'affirmer quand on a pas de caractère, tu ne penses pas du tout que les gens qui font des percings le font parce qu'ils y ont longuement reflechis et qu'il l'ont CHOISIT. 

Et un tatouage, qui est 1- plus douloureux et 2- totalement indelebile est "un peu autre chose". Faudra deja m'expliquer la différence parce que la je vois pas !!

Ensuite un vioque de 50 ans qui roulera en merco noire pour se faire matter, c'est une autre demarche ??

Et puis faudra aussi que tu parle de tes sympathiques thèses à toutes les peuplades africaines, amérindiennes et oceanes pour qui le percing est histoire de tradition et de culture.

Enfin faudra dire a toutes les femmes qu'elles sont totalement immatures et débiles de se percer les oreilles, car c'est exactement la meme chose !!

Ne voir que l'immaturité dans la demarche du percing prouve bien que l'on y a rien compris 

Desole pour le ton un peu sec mais ca faisait pas mal de message cassant un peu le percing que je vois passer et ca me gave un peu.


----------



## quetzalk (24 Août 2005)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> en quoi suivre une mode et se faire tiendre les cheveux en rouge, se mettre un bout de métal dans le nez ou ailleurs, etc..., constitue une "différenciation" ?



le TUNING c'est pour les BAGNOLES...


----------



## quetzalk (24 Août 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Et puis faudra aussi que tu parle de tes sympathiques thèses à toutes les peuplades africaines, amérindiennes et oceanes pour qui le percing est histoire de tradities on et de culture.
> Enfin faudra dire a toutes les femmes qu'elles sont totalement immatures et débiles de se percer les oreilles, car c'est exactement la meme chose !!
> .



Ne mélangeons pas tout : on a déjà dit qu'on causait du piercing et du tatouage ici (disons le "monde occidental") début XXIème siècle. 
Il y a 15-20 ans PERSONNE ne se tatouait ni pierçait en France, ce n'est donc pas un fait culturel inscrit de longue date - hormis dans certains groupes précis (marins, légionnaires... ?) et dans un cadre défini (les lobes des oreilles pour les p'tites filles).
Comme tu le dis toi-même dans notre civilisation ce n'est pas une tradition culturelle que des adolescents "standard" (ni prostitués ni voyous ni en rebellion d'aucune sorte) utilisent un marquage corporel douloureux et/ou définitif. A défaut de mode (le temps le dira) c'est au moins une nouveauté chez nous et c'est sans doute ça qui suscite le débat.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Il y a 15-20 ans PERSONNE ne se tatouait  en France, ce n'est donc pas un fait culturel inscrit de longue date - hormis dans certains groupes précis (marins, légionnaires... ?)



... Si ; votre serviteur... Mais chez nous, les peuplades d'outre mer, c'est différent. Nous sommes un croisement entre primitifs, pirates et légionaires...


----------



## geoffrey (24 Août 2005)

A mon avis c'est une question de mentalité. En Allemagne (pays voisin, civilisé comme le notre, à la culture pourtant proche...), cela fait des années que les jeunes ont des percings, ca c'est democratisé bien plus vite qu'en France, c'est accepté partout, des gens respectables (ou moins ) en portent et personne ne traite un jeune (ou moins jeune) qui voudrait un percing d' "immature qui a rien compris à la vie et qui veut simplement attirer l'attention sur lui car il l'a pas de personnalité propre".

On est pas, comme en France, obligé d'enlever le percing le jour de l'entretien d'embauche par exemple.

Serions nous, en France, un peu plus coincés ? (j'ai faillit ecrire con... le con ! )


----------



## dool (24 Août 2005)

Bon aller, à moi !

Je voudrais vous faire part de mon avis...et à ceux qui s'en foutent je propose de sauter au post suivant ! 

Les piercings et les tatouages se sont étendus dans nos sociétés avec la mode mais on ne peut pas généraliser cette arrivée qu'à un phénomène de mode ! Ils ont permis à certains de s'exprimer un peu plus ! Je ne sais pas vraiment qu'elle est la philosophie de celui qui porte un piercing à l'arcade (alors que je comprend mieux la symbolisme de celui ou celle qui le porte au nombril  :rateau: ), mais je la comprendrais peut-être un jour.
Je reste persuadée que la majorité des gens se font "embellir" le corps juste pour paraître...c'est à gerber. Tout comme je vomis quand je vois ces gens qui pour être cool passent la dernière chanson à la mode à la radio à fond dans leur bagnole, ou ceux qui parcequ'ils se prétendent gothiques achètent du Marilyn Manson à tout va ! Qu'est-ce que ces gens ont compris de ce qu'ils sont ? rien ! Et j'aimerai leur conseiller de travailler durement là dessus parceque c'est le but essentiel de notre existence sur cette basse Terre il me semble, savoir qui on est ! D'ailleurs, quand on sais ce que nous sommes nous n'avons besoin de conseil de personne !  
Personnellement je n'ai des piercings qu'aux lobes des oreilles...un de + à gauche...parceque mon côté masculin prédomine dans mon caractère !   
J'ai un tatouage longuement travaillé, mûri, et qui derrière une simplicité apparente relève une histoire forte ! Et je sais que dans 50ans, cette histoire n'aura pas changée et aura la même imortance pour moi ! (je n'en ferai point le détail ici, je risque de vous endormir avant l'heure !).
Tout ça pour dire que celui qui porte bien un tatouage ou un piercing n'est pas parcequ'il a une gueule à ça, mais qu'il a la pensée livrée avec ! 
Ces gens là existent encore ! 

Bon je n'ai contredit personne je crois ! J'voulais juste causer un peu ! (j'avais rien à faire là en fait ! )

La mode n'est que misère de l'âme. Si tu colorie ton corps pour te noyer dans la masse, tu t'y perdras !
Tiens, je mouille encore quand je repense au jour où on m'a dit que j'étais asociale parceque je n'étais pas comme tout le monde ! Notez que je suis toujours rester au plus simple et c'est cela qui m'a value cette remarque ! J'adore les grands paradoxes !

Sur ce, bonne trouade !


----------



## geoffrey (24 Août 2005)

> Je ne sais pas vraiment qu'elle est la philosophie de celui qui porte un piercing à l'arcade (alors que je comprend mieux la symbolisme de celui ou celle qui le porte au nombril  )





> J'adore les grands paradoxes !



Au moins c'est clair 

Une piste pour la philosophie de celui qui porte un (ou plusieurs) percing(s) à l'arcage : attirer l'attention sur le percing plutot que sur : un nez immense ou des yeux torves ou des oreilles decollées ou une calvitie naissante,.... Par coqueterie quoi 

Ou dans un esprit plus "guerrier" genre "meme pas mal" (sachant qu'un percing à l'arcade est quasiment indolore à se faire mettre)


----------



## jahrom (24 Août 2005)

Mouais...:mouais:

Moi je te dis, si tu aimes fais le. Si t'aimes pas le fais pas...

edit:

J'ai un tatouage, et je l'ai fait parceque je trouvais ça joli.
Il ne représente rien de spécifique.
Les idées changent avec le temps, moins les gouts.


----------



## guytantakul (24 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Il y a 15-20 ans PERSONNE ne se tatouait ni pierçait en France



Ben ouais, c'est pour ça qu'il y a 17 ans, j'en ai eu marre de ce métier de tatoueur à domicile*, les gens n'étaient pas prêts et je me coltinais des merdes à réaliser 3 fois sur 4 - Pourtant, l'idée du "à domicile" était sympatoche des fois  ...

(* j'ai tenu une petite année avant de passer l'éponge)


----------



## dool (24 Août 2005)

Passer l'éponge sur des tatouages ????  c'est efficace ça ?!


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2005)

Enfin bon, on a réussi à faire 7 pages simplement parce qu'un illuminé se demande avec raison (comme quoi..) si le fait de jouer au handball avec un IPN dans l'arcade est une bonne idée...

Il n'y aurait que des salauds sur ce forum, il aurait certainement eu la réponse suivante :

"Pas de problème pour le hand, tu peux y aller les yeux fermés"

Ou peut être :

"Le hand c'est pour les filles, as tu pensé à la boxe ?"

Mais non, il n'y a pas que des salauds sur ce forum, il y a aussi des moudus..


----------



## woulf (24 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Durant mon service militaire et pendant un séjour prolongé à Solenzara, les gars de ma compagnie avaient décidé de se faire tatouer la devise du bataillon "Who dares wins" sur l'épaule, le tout agrémenté d'un petit parachute du meilleur effet....
> J'ai été le seul à refuser de le faire ... le seul sur une centaine !!!!!
> Pourquoi ? J'en sais rien ? Probablement pour pas "jouer le mouton" !
> Maintenant, 36 ans après, il y a des moments où je regrette de ne l'avoir pas fait ... j'ai vécu avec eux des moments d'intense émotion, de douleur, de souffrance et de joies aussi...
> ...



Noooon rien de riiiiien... Ne regrette rien, va, c'est con les regrets !

Je regrette pas de pas m'être fait tatouer "live to ride - ride to live", finalement 
(j'aurais aujourd'hui l'air con en yamaha, hein   )

Bon, cela dit, un ptit piercing dans le nombril, je trouve ça mignon, et pour le reste, comme tout a été dit, bin, non en fait, rien.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Moi aussi, je suis sensible à ce qu'a écrit Zebig. Le tatouage, c'est quand même autre chose. C'est un truc que tu peux regretter d'avoir fait, comme de ne l'avoir pas fait. Et c'est effectivement un énorme paradoxe. Le dauphin, le petit tribal resucé, le ptit kanji à la con de 2 cm2... tout ça, c'est très mode. La mode est par définition éphémère, mais le tatouage est pour la vie.

Au final, encore une fois, vas-y. Perce la toi c't'arcade. Pour ce que ça change... 

Au fait. J'ai envie d'un slip couleur chair avec fourure sur le devant... mais j'hésite. J'ai peur qu'à la piscine on me l'arrache, il paraît que ça fait mal. Vous me conseillez ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]Au fait. J'ai envie d'un slip couleur chair avec fourure sur le devant... mais j'hésite. J'ai peur qu'à la piscine on me l'arrache, il paraît que ça fait mal. Vous me conseillez ? [/QUOTE]

J'veux l'même !


----------



## jahrom (24 Août 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]"Au fait. J'ai envie d'un slip couleur chair avec fourure sur le devant... mais j'hésite. J'ai peur qu'à la piscine on me l'arrache, il paraît que ça fait mal. Vous me conseillez ? "[/QUOTE]

J'en ai un d'occaz mais la fourrure est derrière...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Arf... ça doit pas faire le même effet, si ? Y'a un psy dans le coin ?


----------



## quetzalk (24 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Arf... ça doit pas faire le même effet, si ? Y'a un psy dans le coin ?



On m'appelle ? Hein, et ben si tu veux un souvenir VRAIMENT indélébile de cette journée et montrer que toi aussi tu es un rEbelz, je préconise d'aller à la piscine sans slip du tout (y compris le trajet). Là vraiment, là seulement, c'est une preuve de courage et nous te regarderons d'un autre oeil (surtout les filles). Personnellement c'est ce que j'attends d'un Modérateur, pas un hypothétique et regrettable tuning corporel à la mode.


----------



## Caddie Rider (24 Août 2005)

illuminé ?!?! Ouais surement  

Serieusement, c'etait juste une chtite question pour avoir un peu d'autre avis que les gens qui m'entourent... 
Pour info, ca fait deja 2-3 an que j'y reflechis. Un manque de maturité ? mouais je sais bien que j'ai quelques problèmes à quitter dans ma tete certains choses mais je peux te dire que je suis assez mature (c'est pas moi qui le dis...)

Petite precision que certains semblent avoir oublié. Je n'ai absoluement aucune de mes connaissances qui se teinds les cheveux de toutes les couleurs, et je n'ai personne qui m'inspire... Je vis dans un monde assez "doré" si je peux le dire, et franchement c'est pas parce que untel à fait ca que je le ferai. C'est toujours partit d'une envie de ne pas etre comme mes potes (fashions, etc...). Alors quand je vois que finalement je serai une sorte de mouton ca me fait rire. Mouton de qui et de quoi ? De ma pensée et de mon envie ? effectivement. 

Pour ce qui est du handball, c'etait juste pour info, je suis pas taré au point de jouer avec, je voulais simplement savoir si le fais de l'enlever pendant 2-3h et de le remettre apres posait un problème ... Voila

sinon les tatoos et les piercings sont a mon avis pas au meme niveau. un Tatoo ca reste un bon moment et meme si on l'elève plus ou moins ca reste sur nous. Le piercing ca disparait plus facilement, meme si certaines complications peuvent arriver, mais en meme temps y a toujours un risque d'infection pour un piqure ou autre chose alors...

M'enfin merci pour vos "nombreuses" reponses...  

Ah sm communique moi tes posibilités


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> illuminé ?!?! Ouais surement
> 
> Serieusement, c'etait juste une chtite question pour avoir un peu d'autre avis que les gens qui m'entourent...
> Pour info, ca fait deja 2-3 an que j'y reflechis. Un manque de maturité ? mouais je sais bien que j'ai quelques problèmes à quitter dans ma tete certains choses mais je peux te dire que je suis assez mature (c'est pas moi qui le dis...)
> ...



Sérieusement aussi, les différentes interventions qui ont eu lieu dans le cadre de ce sujet me montrent à quel point ma première question était pertinente : Pourquoi ?
Tu as beaucoup réfléchi ? Bien. Tu n'es pas un mouton ? Parfait. Alors, puisque ta décision est mûrement réfléchie et qu'il est établi que tu n'entends pas te faire percer la viande pour faire comme "les autres", j'imagine que tu auras une raison valable à nous proposer. Ne me dis pas que tu en as envie : on ne réfléchit pas pendant trois ans pour un truc dont on a envie. En conséquence, tu dois avoir un réel motif et je suis particulièrement curieux et impatient de le connaître.
Aussi, je repose ma question : Pourquoi ?
Je ne fais bien entendu pas allusion à l'utilité de la chose : elle n'en a aucune, hormis pour les bêtes qu'on mène à l'abattoir. Ce qui m'intéresse, c'est davantage la symbolique ou "la philosophie" du piercing si tu préfères. Merci de bien vouloir m'éclairer sur ce point.

P.S. : On m'a trouvé réac sur ce sujet (comme sur d'autres). Qu'il soit bien clair que, si se faire trouer le sourcil ou autre chose me semble parfaitement ridicule et que j'en parle avec dédain, je ne juge pas pour autant celles et ceux qui le font. Je ne demande qu'à comprendre une démarche qui ne correspond pas à une coutume dans nos civilisations et dont je ne comprends pas l'origine. C'est dire à quel point le piercing me troue le cul...


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ....... C'est dire à quel point le piercing me troue le cul...


*Tiens, puisque tu en parles, il me semble pas en avoir entendu parler dans cette zone corporelle, mais bon, tout est possible
*


----------



## guytantakul (24 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne demande qu'à comprendre une démarche qui ne correspond pas à une coutume dans nos civilisations et dont je ne comprends pas l'origine. C'est dire à quel point le piercing me troue le cul...



C'est d'ailleurs là la plus grande demande 
Têtons, lèvres et clitoris sont dans les premiers en liste.


----------



## woulf (24 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sérieusement aussi, les différentes interventions qui ont eu lieu dans le cadre de ce sujet me montrent à quel point ma première question était pertinente : Pourquoi ?
> Tu as beaucoup réfléchi ? Bien. Tu n'es pas un mouton ? Parfait. Alors, puisque ta décision est mûrement réfléchie et qu'il est établi que tu n'entends pas te faire percer la viande pour faire comme "les autres", j'imagine que tu auras une raison valable à nous proposer. Ne me dis pas que tu en as envie : on ne réfléchit pas pendant trois ans pour un truc dont on a envie. En conséquence, tu dois avoir un réel motif et je suis particulièrement curieux et impatient de le connaître.
> Aussi, je repose ma question : Pourquoi ?
> Je ne fais bien entendu pas allusion à l'utilité de la chose : elle n'en a aucune, hormis pour les bêtes qu'on mène à l'abattoir. Ce qui m'intéresse, c'est davantage la symbolique ou "la philosophie" du piercing si tu préfères. Merci de bien vouloir m'éclairer sur ce point.
> ...



Doc, je ne saisis pas bien ton acharnement (pas très thérapeuthique  )...
Je ne vois pas pourquoi la réponse "parce que j'ai envie" devrait être éliminée ?
Et il réflechit peut être parce qu'il ose pas, parce que le poids des conventions, de son éducation, de son entourage, etc... le font douter.

Personnellement, si ça lui fait plaisir et envie, ça me suffit 
Je ne dirai peut être pas pareil s'il nous disait "je veux me faire tatouer sur le biceps "à Irma pour la vie" (Maman est un choix plus sûr  ) mais là, ça sera loin d'être (in)dé(lé)bile 

Et puis si c'est pour faire rebellz djeunz, cool ou je ne sais quoi, bah on l'a tous plus ou moins été, il faut bien que jeunesse se passe, y'a pire, je dirai.

Que l'on recherche le pourquoi du comment du tatouage, dont le coté indélébile est nettement plus marqué, d'autres pratiques style scarification qui touchent à la mutilation, je comprends, mais là, j'ai vraiment l'impression que tu provoques pour provoquer  et parler de la pratique avec dédain, c'est forcément quelque part juger ceux qui le font, enfin à mon avis, même si je ne suis pas piercé ni tatoué, ni avec les cheveux rouges


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Purée Quetzalk !!!!!! T'aurais pas pu poster avant ! Je viens de racheter le slip d'occas de Jahrom alors que la solution est sans artifice. Heureusement qu'il reste sonnyboy qui est intéressé.

Sonny ? Tu veux que je le porte un peu avant de te le passer, ou ça te va comme ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi la réponse "parce que j'ai envie" devrait être éliminée ?



Je fume parce qu'au départ j'ai voulu faire comme les copains et, maintenant, parce que j'en ai l'habitude et que j'aime bien le goût du tabac. Cela n'empêche pas pour autant que se mettre de la fumée dans les poumons ne soit pas naturel et qu'en le faisant je me conduise comme un parfait imbécile. En conséquence, tu comprendras que la réponse "j'en ai envie" me semble insuffisante. En revanche, la réponse "j'ai une pulsion à la con" me semblerait tout à fait acceptable car, même si ce n'est pas le cas de notre ami conducteur de caddie, c'est une réponse très compréhensible d'un point du vue humain et probablement moins malhonnête : il peut m'arriver d'avoir envie d'une glace au chocolat, rarement de me faire trouer la bidoche...



			
				woulf a dit:
			
		

> Et il réflechit peut être parce qu'il ose pas, parce que le poids des conventions, de son éducation, de son entourage, etc... le font douter.



Ça s'appelle "hésiter" et non pas réfléchir, et c'est généralement ce qu'on fait avant de se lancer dans une connerie.



			
				woulf a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, si ça lui fait plaisir et envie, ça me suffit



À moi aussi : je ne suis pas sa mère ou sa copine. Aussi j'admets ma perversion : je savais qu'il n'y aurait pas de réponse valable à ma question.



			
				woulf a dit:
			
		

> il faut bien que jeunesse se passe, y'a pire, je dirai.



J'aime bien cette phrase... "Il faut bien que jeunesse se passe." Peut-on imaginer pensée plus dégradante au sujet de la jeunesse ? Est-il impensable, si l'on est jeune, d'être autre chose que con ? Et quand bien même, à combien de non-sens la bêtise servira-t-elle encore d'excuse, ou pire de justification ?


----------



## quetzalk (24 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> "à Irma pour la vie" (Maman est un choix plus sûr



     
on en reparlera après 3-4 ans de psychothérapie...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> Sonny ? Tu veux que je le porte un peu avant de te le passer, ou ça te va comme ça ?




en general on prete les  chaussures pour les "faires" mais un slip ....     

dans mon entourage j'ai eu des piercingistes (  )  :

ma vendeuse qui , quand elle s'est presenté a la boutique pour avoir la place j'ai pensée
"mince alors , elle a une crotte de nez sur l'aile du nez  !!   "
j'ai vu apres que c'etait un piercing     

quelques gamines copines a fifilles , le nombril surtout  :rateau: 


j'ai posé a toutes ces personnes le pourquoi du comment et elles ont toutes repondu

"parce que c'est a la mode et ..."
de la vendeuse : parce que mon copain l'a aussi
des copines a fifille :  sa plait aux garçons (sic !! ) 

moi j'ai eu une periode de cheveux mechées rouges perroquet .... motif ?
parce que sa faisait ressortir mes yeux bleu !!  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## jahrom (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> "en general on prete les  chausurures pour les "faires" mais un slip ....
> "



Surtout que la, il est plus que fait le slibard....


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Doc, je ne saisis pas bien ton acharnement (pas très thérapeuthique  )...
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi la réponse "parce que j'ai envie" devrait être éliminée ?



S'il en avait envie ce serait déjà fait.

Quand j'ai envie d'un truc, je vais pas demander l'avis du premier imbécile venu..


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2005)

Ni même du deuxième d'ailleur...


----------



## Fulvio (24 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je fume parce qu'au départ j'ai voulu faire comme les copains et, maintenant, parce que j'en ai l'habitude et que j'aime bien le goût du tabac. Cela n'empêche pas pour autant que se mettre de la fumée dans les poumons ne soit pas naturel et qu'en le faisant je me conduise comme un parfait imbécile. En conséquence, tu comprendras que la réponse "j'en ai envie" me semble insuffisante. En revanche, la réponse "j'ai une pulsion à la con" me semblerait tout à fait acceptable car, même si ce n'est pas le cas de notre ami conducteur de caddie, c'est une réponse très compréhensible d'un point du vue humain et probablement moins malhonnête : il peut m'arriver d'avoir envie d'une glace au chocolat, rarement de me faire trouer la bidoche...
> 
> Ça s'appelle "hésiter" et non pas réfléchir, et c'est généralement ce qu'on fait avant de se lancer dans une connerie.
> 
> ...



Et toi, Doc, pourquoi t'aimes autant faire chier le monde avec ton opinion ?

(pour t'aider : la réponse "parce que j'en ai envie" est acceptable. C'est même celle que j'attends, ça ira plus vite.)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, Doc, pourquoi t'aimes autant faire chier le monde avec ton opinion ?



Parce que j'en ai une, que j'ai la faiblesse de la croire valable, et que par ici ce n'est déjà pas si mal.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2005)

Moi j'en ai deux, comme papa...


----------



## Fulvio (24 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que j'en ai une, que j'ai la faiblesse de la croire valable, et que par ici ce n'est déjà pas si mal.



Bon, c'est pas celle que j'attendais, mais comme elle est concise, je la prends de bon coeur.

(Ravi que tu l'es pas mal pris  )


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas celle que j'attendais, mais comme elle est concise, je la prends de bon coeur.
> 
> (Ravi que tu l'es pas mal pris  )



Le sinistre Docquéville fait souvent passer, par le truchement de messages assez abruptes, des idées qui ne sont pas QUE stupides...


----------



## woulf (24 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je fume parce qu'au départ j'ai voulu faire comme les copains et, maintenant, parce que j'en ai l'habitude et que j'aime bien le goût du tabac. Cela n'empêche pas pour autant que se mettre de la fumée dans les poumons ne soit pas naturel et qu'en le faisant je me conduise comme un parfait imbécile. En conséquence, tu comprendras que la réponse "j'en ai envie" me semble insuffisante. En revanche, la réponse "j'ai une pulsion à la con" me semblerait tout à fait acceptable car, même si ce n'est pas le cas de notre ami conducteur de caddie, c'est une réponse très compréhensible d'un point du vue humain et probablement moins malhonnête : il peut m'arriver d'avoir envie d'une glace au chocolat, rarement de me faire trouer la bidoche...



Hmmm, il y a une légère différence entre se mettre à fumer et se faire un piercing à la con qui s'enlèvera le jour ou t'en auras marre et qui n'est pas sensé créer d'accoutumance, enfin j'imagine 
Mais bon, quelquepart ça rassure de savoir que Dieu lui même a aussi été con en faisant comme les copains... 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'appelle "hésiter" et non pas réfléchir, et c'est généralement ce qu'on fait avant de se lancer dans une connerie.



Là, je suis plutôt d'accord, même si réflechir est un pré-requis pour hésiter.



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien cette phrase... "Il faut bien que jeunesse se passe." Peut-on imaginer pensée plus dégradante au sujet de la jeunesse ? Est-il impensable, si l'on est jeune, d'être autre chose que con ? Et quand bien même, à combien de non-sens la bêtise servira-t-elle encore d'excuse, ou pire de justification ?



Ca, je crois qu'on peut pas faire grand chose pour, être jeune, c'est être con, en tous cas pour les moins jeunes 
Non, ce n'est pas impensable d'être jeune et autre chose que con, mais ça doit être sacrément chiant  
Bien sûr, il y a con et con, et nous savons tous qu'il y a des limites à la connerie; ce que je voulais dire et qui n'a pas pu t'échapper, c'est que tant qu'à se faire poser un piercing à la noix, mieux vaut le faire à 20 ans qu'à 45 ou 50, ou là, ça devient carrément pathétique. Avant c'est juste con


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Août 2005)

*c'est beau un con qui dort*


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm, il y a une légère différence entre se mettre à fumer et se faire un piercing à la con qui s'enlèvera le jour ou t'en auras marre et qui n'est pas sensé créer d'accoutumance, enfin j'imagine
> Mais bon, quelquepart ça rassure de savoir que Dieu lui même a aussi été con en faisant comme les copains...
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je pense qu'il est illusoire de penser pouvoir se démarquer par le truchement d'une scarification quelquonque...


----------



## woulf (24 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense qu'il est illusoire de penser pouvoir se démarquer par le truchement d'une scarification quelquonque...



Bin vi c'est con, mais souvent on s'en rend compte que bien plus tard, quand on a vieilli un poil.


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense qu'il est illusoire de penser pouvoir se démarquer par le truchement d'une scarification quelquonque...


*Surtout que, vouloir se démarquer tout court est, déjà en soi, illusoire*


----------



## woulf (24 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Surtout que, vouloir se démarquer tout court est, déjà en soi, illusoire*



Genre en écrivant en bleu ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Genre en écrivant en bleu ?


*Genre, parce que c'est plus lisible. Efficacité*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Genre, parce que c'est plus lisible. Efficacité*



Le truchement de la couleur suffit-il d'ailleurs à se distinguer ?


----------



## woulf (24 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le truchement de la couleur suffit-il d'ailleurs à se distinguer ?



sur un tatouage, sans aucun doute


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2005)

Je pense que pour une meilleure lisibilité le truchement d'un langage plus chatié est préferable à celui de la couleur..


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le truchement de la couleur suffit-il d'ailleurs à se distinguer ?



*A distinguer, oui ! se, est une autre histoire*


----------



## Immelman (24 Août 2005)

J'espere bien que non, mais l'italique oh que oui


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que pour une meilleure lisibilité le truchement d'un langage plus chatié est préferable à celui de la couleur..


*Vrai, et la combinaison des deux tend à la perfection*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que pour une meilleure lisibilité le truchement d'un langage plus chatié est préferable à celui de la couleur..



Je n'en disconviens pas. Je dis seulement qu'il y a d'autres truchements possibles auxquels il a d'ailleurs été fait référence dans ce sujet (truchement vestimentaire, truchement capillaire, etc.)


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2005)

un piercing permet-il d'avoir la TNT?...non parce que sinon..


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Août 2005)

petite observation, le tatoo a NY est tres a la mode. un tres grand nombre de personnes, fille ou garcon a un tatoo. dans le bronx, j'en parle meme pas, celui qui n'a pas de tatoo est surprenant !
bref, le tatoo, c'est comme internet, les telephones portables, les oridnateurs, ca c'est democratise. Pour utiliser un ordinateur avant fallait etre specialiste, mais c'est plus le cas ! LE tatoo avant etait reserve a des gens 'marginaux', maintenant c'est plus cas.

le tatoo comme le percing, les vrais raisons sont des raisons sexuelles !  !

Doc Evil, je te suis ! 

Il y a comme un retour aux civilisationx primaires : musique techno au rythme si primitif, tatoo, percing...


----------



## Fulvio (24 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense qu'il est illusoire de penser pouvoir se démarquer par le truchement d'une scarification quelquonque...



Moi, je me demande pourquoi on ramène toujours ça à une histoire de démarquage ou d'anti-conformisme. J'imagine que parmi les gens piercés ou tatoués il doit bien y en avoir qui ont assez de recul pour partager l'avis très juste que tu viens de donner. Après, ça peut être une affaire de goût (bon ou mauvais, ça revient au même) et d'envie. Si si, d'envie. Et on peut même mûrir son projet avant (hésitation ou reflexion, peu importe). L'acte peut paraître barbare et le résultat laid, mais c'est pas pour autant qu'il porte un message adressé à la société.

Enfin, j'imagine. J'ai rien de tout ça :sick:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2005)

Oui, mais faudrait être niais pour croire que nos gouts ne nous viennent pas de quelque part.. c'est par le truchement de la télévision, et de la presse que ce genre d'envie nous vient...


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

Certes, les médias ont des méthodes de truchement diaboliques


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Certes, les médias ont des méthodes de truchement diaboliques



Biensur !


----------



## Fulvio (24 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais faudrait être niais pour croire que nos gouts ne nous viennent pas de quelque part.. c'est par le truchement de la télévision, et de la presse que ce genre d'envie nous vient...



Ben oui, on est tous le produit de notre environnement. On appelle ça les mèmes. L'inné, c'est par le truchement des gènes, l'acquis, c'est par le truchement des mèmes.


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2005)

d'où l'expression "on prend les mèmes et on recommence"


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Genre, parce que c'est plus lisible. Efficacité*



genre on croit que c'est un truc important, ou un lien... puis en fait non...


----------



## Fulvio (24 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> d'où l'expression "on prend les mèmes et on recommence"



'Xcellent ! J'entendrai plus jamais cette expression de la même manière


----------



## Caddie Rider (25 Août 2005)

Pourquoi ... Bonne question. 

Si je te reponds PARCE QUE, je pense que ca ne te suffira pas. Alors je vais te dire. Tout d'abord, j'ai comme je l'ai dit plus haut, toujours eu une envie pour l'anticonformisme "raisonnable". J'ai grandis + ou - dans une ambiance tout le monde il est beau tout le monde il est gentil, jusqu'à l'age de 18ans. A partir de la je me suis rendu compte que finalement tout n'est pas si rose. Et qu'en fin de compte il faut essayer pour comprendre certaines choses et qu'il faut se demarquer pour faire son chemin. Je te rassure doc, je n'ai pas fait n'importe quoi. J'ai voyagé, etc... bref vecu comme je le souhaitais. Et je me suis rendu compte d'une chose. Il faut faire ce que l'on veut au moment present. Pour 2 choses importantes. Tout d'abord avec le temps tu peux regretter de ne pas l'avoir fait. Et surtout, c'est en essayant qu'on apprends, quitte à se tromper complètement et revenir en arrière. 

Le piercing m'a toujours attiré pour son cote un peu "rebel" je te l'accorde, mais surtout parce que j'en avais envie. Ne me demande pas exactement pourquoi, car ça vient comme je te l'ai dit d'une envie profonde (en gros d'essayer certaines choses).

Je sais pas si ma reponse t'auras partiellement, nullement ou complètement satisfait, toujours est il que je vais profiter pour faire les choses que je veux pendant que j'en ai encore le temps...


----------



## sofiping (25 Août 2005)

je me demande si les personnes les moins aptes a parler de tatouages sont  celles qui n'ont pas de tatouages ... c'est intime ces choses là  :sleep:   
vous les sentez pas les sujets qui ne peuvent que tourner en rond .... y'a pas quelqu'un qui veux lancer un fil sur les corridas  

vas y caddie fait peter le percing !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2005)

Purée, les gars !!!!! Avec toutes vos conneries, vous m'avez empêché de dormir cette nuit ... ... je n'ai pas arrêté de me de demander pourquoi je portais la barbe !!!!!!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 
Et pourquoi d'ailleurs ? hein ! pourquoi ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> je vais profiter pour faire les choses que je veux pendant que j'en ai encore le temps...


   
Un jour ma fille est venue, malgré qu'elle ait 23 ans, me demander mon avis sur un petit tatouage discret style "tribal"qu'elle avait envie de se faire faire sur la cheville.... 
Je ne lui ai pas demandé le "pourquoi" de cette démarche ... je lui ai simplement répondu : "t'as vraiment envie de le faire ... alors fais-le !!!!!" 
Bon, j'avoue que j'aurais peut-être agi différemment s'il elle avait eu envie de se tatouer le nez ou de se percer la langue ... mais ça n'est pas arrivé ! :love: 
Caddie :


----------



## geoffrey (25 Août 2005)

> de se percer la langue



Peut etre que t'es meme pas au courant


----------



## jahrom (25 Août 2005)

Le pauvre Caddie conducteur, il est venu poser quelques questions et il repart avec une morale que même son père lui aurait pas faites !!! 

C'est marrant, quand on est enfant, on arrêtes pas de dire "pourquoi" à ses parents.
Avec l'adolescence, on est rempli de "parceque" à nos parents
Puis adulte, on reprend le "pourquoi" à nos enfants
Et au troisième age, on comprend plus rien...


----------



## lalsaco (25 Août 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre que t'es meme pas au courant


Pour la langue ça se voit quand on parle ou quand on mange. T'inquiète pas thebig.
Sur le teton  (ou à d'autre endroits) c'est beaucoup plus difficile à déceler car normalement recouvert de vêtement. Pour voir mon piercing au teton, c'est soit à la plage / piscine, soit en été avec un T-shirt un peu moulant. aprà 2 ans, seule les personnes à qui je l'ai montré sont au courant que je suis piercé.

Pour en revenir sur la décision, moi je l'ai fait comme un défi. Je bosse dans un cadre assez strict et pas très débridé (costard cravate, chaussures bien cirées). L'apparence y est très importante. Le piercing me rappelle que je ne suis pas issu du même moule que tous mes collègues de boutlot.


----------



## geoffrey (25 Août 2005)

Enfin la langue ca se voit pas forcément quand tu mange ni forcement quant tu parles. Ca se voit quand tu joues avec mais personne ne t'oblige à jouer avec....


----------



## lalsaco (25 Août 2005)

Quand quelqu'un parle avec un piercing sur la langue, moi je le vois...

Ça dépends peut-être du bijou aussi. Si c'est un truc assez petit, je sais pas si c'est visible.


----------



## geoffrey (25 Août 2005)

J'avais une simple barre (donc la partie visible est une boule, comme pour une barre dans le sourcil par exemple) et je peux t'assurer que si je le sortais pas volontairement, il n'etait pas visible.


----------



## lalsaco (25 Août 2005)

Au temps pour moi.


Tu l'as enlevé? T'en avais marre ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas arrêté de me de demander pourquoi je portais la barbe !!!!!!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> Et pourquoi d'ailleurs ? hein ! pourquoi ???




pace que tu es faigneant du rasoir  ?


----------



## woulf (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pace que tu es faigneant du rasoir  ?



Je dirai que c'est une recherche déséspérée de coolitude 

Mais bon, comme disait une personne qui m'est chère, à un autre ami qui m'est tout aussi cher, et ça s'applique à zebig: "même une chinoise te dirait merde"


----------



## lalsaco (25 Août 2005)

J'ai lu quelquepart que ceuz qui portent la barbe on quelque chose à cacher...

Dans mon cas, c'est moins grave, je n'ai que le bouc


----------



## geoffrey (25 Août 2005)

Je l'ai gardé un peu plus de 6 mois, et j'en ai eueffectivement marre. En fait je le perdait regulierement en soirée (enfin la boule se devissait toujours, je m'en rendait pas forcément compte, et je me retrouvait à essayer de garder la tige dans la langue, bref c'etait un peu lourd). Et j'ai aussi eu la bonne idée de l'enlever la nuit juste apres avoir ete percé (j'avais deja perdu la boule) en me disant "je retournerais chez le perceur le lendemain midi et il me le remettra tranquillement". Mais en fait c'etait pas tranquillement du tout puisqu'en une nuit ca s'etait deja bien cicatrisé (la langue ca va vite) et donc j'ai souffert comme un chien quand il a fallut repercer une plaie vive.

Bref faut aussi dire que c'etait une époque ou j'avais besoin de ce genre de souffrance pour vaincre quelques demons... ca a fonctionné d'ailleurs


----------



## woulf (25 Août 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu quelquepart que ceuz qui portent la barbe on quelque chose à cacher...
> 
> Dans mon cas, c'est moins grave, je n'ai que le bouc



Donc tu ne caches qu'un petit quelquechose par le truchement de ton bouc


----------



## MacEntouziast (25 Août 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu quelquepart que ceuz qui portent la barbe on quelque chose à cacher... Dans mon cas, c'est moins grave, je n'ai que le bouc


* C'est pas la taille qui compte, c'est ce que tu as à cacher *


----------



## lalsaco (25 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Donc tu ne caches qu'un petit quelquechose par le truchement de ton bouc


C'est tellement bien cahé que je sais même pas c'est quoi.


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> C'est tellement bien cahé que je sais même pas c'est quoi.



boh ça doit être un truchement...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout, c'est en essayant qu'on apprends, quitte à se tromper complètement et revenir en arrière.



Ta réponse me satisfait pleinement parce qu'elle est sincère. Et puisque tu es têtu comme une mule, fais-toi percer le front si ça te chante et prends soin de toi.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

j'en connais un qui l'a prise pour un piercing


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ta réponse me satisfait pleinement parce qu'elle est sincère. Et puisque tu es têtu comme une mule, fais-toi percer le front si ça te chante et prends soin de toi.


... du grand "Doc" !!!!!!!!


----------



## Caddie Rider (25 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ta réponse me satisfait pleinement parce qu'elle est sincère. Et puisque tu es têtu comme une mule, fais-toi percer le front si ça te chante et prends soin de toi.



tetu ? tiens ca fesait longtemps, mais c'est assez vrai...

Allez merci encore pour les nombreuses reponses et on peut fermer à moins que quelqu'un souhaite etentre encore plus le sujet


----------



## jahrom (25 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> "on peut fermer à moins que quelqu'un souhaite etentre encore plus le sujet "



Bon alors, tu vas te faire percer ou bien ?

Mais t'as pas peur que ça s'infecte ??  non j'déconne...

Place nous une photo dès que c'est fait.  (on te dira si ça te va bien...)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Surtout que, vouloir se démarquer tout court est, déjà en soi, illusoire*


 ... dit-il en écrivant en bleu et en gras...


----------



## MacEntouziast (25 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ... dit-il en écrivant en bleu et en gras...


* Déjà faite celle là, relis le thread en entier, grosse feignasse    D'ailleurs, j'ai décidé de passer à l'indigo, c'est plus joli  *


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2005)

On pourrait peut être fusionner avec le sujet sur le metal non ???


----------



## MacEntouziast (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait peut être fusionner avec le sujet sur le metal non ???


* Putain, j'te raconte pas l'ambiance ! *


----------



## yvos (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait peut être fusionner avec le sujet sur le metal non ???


 

et après, il n'y a plus qu'à invoquer la foudre et on en parle plus


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2005)

Fusionner, métal...

L'humour tout le monde s'en fout quoi...


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fusionner, métal...
> 
> L'humour tout le monde s'en fout quoi...



nan, si t'en va pas elle est super bonne


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> * Déjà faite celle là, relis le thread en entier, grosse feignasse    D'ailleurs, j'ai décidé de passer à l'indigo, c'est plus joli  *


 Je sais que c'est dejà fait. Mais j'avais envie de le dire depuis bien plus longtemps. Et puis j'ai raison de le redire, vu que ça ne change rien, va falloir répéter encore très souvent.


----------



## Caddie Rider (25 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, tu vas te faire percer ou bien ?
> 
> Mais t'as pas peur que ça s'infecte ??  non j'déconne...
> 
> Place nous une photo dès que c'est fait.  (on te dira si ça te va bien...)



Clair, j'ai pas lu 11 pages pour ne rien faire  

Si ca s'infecte ben tant pis...  Et je le fais lundi, si j'ai une connexion web à berlin je vous post les photos sinon ca sera pour dans 2 semaines...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fusionner, métal...
> 
> L'humour tout le monde s'en fout quoi...


 Ben c'est surtout qu'à mon avis personne n'en a. Sont pas équipé pour, ici.


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Clair, j'ai pas lu 11 pages pour ne rien faire
> 
> Si ca s'infecte ben tant pis...  Et je le fais lundi, si j'ai une connexion web à berlin je vous post les photos sinon ca sera pour dans 2 semaines...



la gangrène tu sais, c'est rare que ça dure deux semaines...  :hosto:    :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Clair, j'ai pas lu 11 pages pour ne rien faire



Harry Truman avant Hiroshima ? C'est ça ?


----------



## yvos (25 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> la gangrène tu sais, c'est rare que ça dure deux semaines... :hosto:  :hosto:


 
c'est juste un problème d'outillage, en fait. La scie à métaux, c'est accroche un peu trop les tissus, et c'est plus long pour couper.

vu qu'on sait comment traiter le problème, ya pas de question à se poser!


----------



## jahrom (25 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Harry Truman avant Hiroshima ? C'est ça ?



Ou dabeliou Bush avant Bagdad....


----------



## guytantakul (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fusionner, métal...
> L'humour tout le monde s'en fout quoi...





			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> la gangrène tu sais, c'est rare que ça dure deux semaines...  :hosto:    :hosto:



La gangrène, en plus, ça donne des gaz


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

Et contrairement à ce qu'on pense, la gangrène, même la mauvaise, ça pousse pas. D'un autre côté, j'en ai connu peu de bonnes.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et contrairement à ce qu'on pense, la gangrène, même la mauvaise, ça pousse pas. D'un autre côté, j'en ai connu peu de bonnes.




T'as pas eu de bol c'est tout.
Moi j'ai connu une Monique Gangrene, elle était super bonne.


----------



## lalsaco (30 Août 2005)

Il est passé où Caddie Rider ? Il s'est choppé la gangraine ou quoi ?

Il avait pomis d'envoyer une photo et on a toujours rien vu venir...


----------



## jahrom (30 Août 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Il est passé où Caddie Rider ? Il s'est choppé la gangraine ou quoi ?
> 
> Il avait pomis d'envoyer une photo et on a toujours rien vu venir...



Heu je crois que y a pas le WIFI à l'hosto...


----------



## sofiping (30 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, tu vas te faire percer ou bien ?
> 
> Mais t'as pas peur que ça s'infecte ??  non j'déconne...
> 
> Place nous une photo dès que c'est fait.  (on te dira si ça te va bien...)



Seulement si ça s'est infecté ...


----------



## Caddie Rider (30 Août 2005)

Naaaaa voila je l'ai fait hier à Berlin...

par ici la boucherie


----------



## Immelman (30 Août 2005)

Cette photo + article sur Aimant electrique = Desir sadique


----------



## Caddie Rider (30 Août 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Cette photo + article sur Aimant electrique = Desir sadique




hahahaha effectivement en y regardant de plus près...


----------



## playaman (30 Août 2005)

...Te vas tres bien ce piercing


----------



## woulf (30 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Naaaaa voila je l'ai fait hier à Berlin...
> 
> par ici la boucherie



C'est qu'il a même l'air fier !
I-RE-CU-PE-RABLE !


----------



## quetzalk (31 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Naaaaa voila je l'ai fait hier à Berlin...
> 
> par ici la boucherie



Ah ben ça !   T'aurais pas pu le dire tout de suite que t'es un jeune ??? Hein !? 

Si on avait su on se serait pas cogné DOUZE pages de psycho-socio-flood à deux balles alors qu'on sait très bien de quoi les jeunes sont capables en matière de réception des conseils... pffff... Vraiment mais alors     c'est comme les mecs dans les forums techniques qui disent pas leur config, pareil.

Pis quand on voit les autres jeunes qui vont se colleter en boîte avec des ballons sur la tête, ben y a pus qu'à aller se coucher tiens !


----------



## cadillac (31 Août 2005)

Très pratique le percing : je place mon jeton de caddie sur mon anneau à l'arcade :style:


----------



## golf (31 Août 2005)

Vous en faite bien tout un patacaisse pour pas grand chose 
Et puis ce n'est pas réservé qu'aux d'jeunes  :rateau:


----------



## playaman (31 Août 2005)

La preuve, c'est toi le prochain ?
Ca tirais a ravir !
Un petit qui entre les deux narines genre Papou ?


----------



## quetzalk (31 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...entre les deux narines



"neurones" tu voulais dire n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## playaman (31 Août 2005)

Non non je parlais bien de narines  

...T'es pas gentil


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Si on avait su on se serait pas cogné DOUZE pages de psycho-socio-flood à deux balles ...



Fumier va !!!! Evidemment, vous les universitaires, vous conchiez les autodidactes. C'est un sport qu'on vous apprend jeune j'imagine. Parce que c'est pas avec 2 balles qu'on se fait payer une bière à mon comptoir. C'est moi qui vous l'dis ! Merde alors !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Non non je parlais bien de narines
> 
> ...T'es pas gentil


 Bah si quand même. Moi je n'en ai pas évalué autant, et forcément, j'ai pas pu penser à la boutade en question... CQFD


----------

